

Ask HN: Flight Simulator in Lisp? - ballpark

I have been an OO programmer for a few years now, and I have not done much functional programming.  I have an interest in flight simulators, and am  curious about Lisp.  Flight simulators or any other real world simulator makes sense to me in an object-oriented paradigm.  Does anyone have any thoughts on coding a flight simulator in lisp or any functional language?
======
failrate
It's definitely doable
([http://www.yakyak.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=64465&st=...](http://www.yakyak.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=64465&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=120)).

